# Any look a-likes? Lions mane



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I found a pristine, what I assume is a Lions Mane based on pics I have seen on the web. Are there any m.rooms that look anything like that? I am new to picking anything but morels and want to expand to other safer pickings. Thank you.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

You should be fine.
I grew about 100 lions manes last spring.
Some like them others don't.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

These look more like a coral than what you have pictured there. Did`nt have my camera as I was setting things up for bow season. Next time I`ll have it.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

was it on a tree, or ground? there are lots f different coral shrooms, ome edible some give ya the runs, herricium what you think you found should have been on a stump or treee


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

It was at the base of an oak on the ground. That`s what I mean though. If there is anything that looks like it I wont mess with it. Thanks!


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds like oak root rot.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

This is what it looks like. I hope the link works.
https://yearinthewoods.wordpress.com/tag/milk-caps/

OK, it works but you have to scroll down a little to the white coral pic. Guess I`ll have to go back with the camera to solve this.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

The pic of the coral is coral not lyons mane, or bears tooth wizards beard...herricium. The guy is right on at the end those are lac. Volumes, and are one of my favorites.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Found these today, came home and sautéed them in Butter and melted Cheese over them. To me they tasted like Cauliflower & Cheese.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

only found herricium one time jack, awsome find, it is so good.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats one I been looking for and never found, but I do think I spotted one while working today.. Will check tomorrow..

A setback is a setup for a comeback


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Found this one yesterday attached to a Beechwood tree, about 6' off the ground. Gonna cook it up tonight after we get back from the Tiger game.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

To answer the original question, are there any look-alikes to the Lions Mane. Just other Hericiums. The one ReallyBigFish and I found are Hericium americanus. Trouts is Hericium erianaceus ( home grown variety ) There are also 4 or 5 or 6 others.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

M.Jack, I appreciate that. Are they all save eaters?

For what it`s worth, I figured out the thing I saw was a coral anyway. The confusion is totally on my part and demonstrates why I have always stuck to morels.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Wolverick, they are all edible. This is Hericium americanum and I found it today. All your Hericiums will be growing on a tree, usually Beech and sometimes Maple. This one was on Maple.


----------

